#  Krankenpflege >   Betreuungsleitungen >

## Jungbrunnen

Ich habe ein Schreiben in dem es heißt: Im laufenden Kalenderjahr können wir Ihnen etreuungsleistungen bis zu einem Betrag von 900,00 erstatten.
Was soll ich tun?
Liebe Grüße
Jungbrunnen

----------


## JoDe

Hallo.... 
meine Mutter führt einen kleinen Pflegedienst, daher sagt mir der Begriff zumindest halbwegs was... Betreuungsleistungen werden für einen Pflegebedürftigen bezahlt, der bestimmte Punkte erfüllt z.b. eine Demenzerkrankung... Sie umfasst z.b. gemeinsames Rausgehen, vorlesen, singen, uvm.... Manche Pflegedienste bieten das an. 
LG JoDe

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Hallo JoDe,
vielen Dank für Deine Mitteilung. Diese Dienste sind eine große Erleichterung.
LG Jungbrunnen

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Hallo,
natürlich kann dieses Forum nur bestehen, wenn Leute mitmachen. Dass weiß ich auch aber nicht immer befrage ich dieses Forum. Bei schwierigen unübersichtlichen Sachen (für mich) ist dies hier die richtige Adresse.
Danke
LG Jungbrunnen

----------

